# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Do you have dreams where you can't open your eyes?

## Merro

Have you ever had a dream where you couldn't open your eye lids? And some times if your eyes were open your eyes were blurry? I've had this happen to me quite a few times. But at most times I have had trouble seeing dream characters, buildings, and dream signs. Have this happened to you before? I've also had times where my eyes were blurry and I couldn't see. Have you had the same experiences?

----------


## I_C_U

Once, I had a FA where I was struggling to open my eyes. I felt that there was something stuck inside.

What I've done was that I kept in mind that when I'll open my dream eyes I'll wake up, and I did.

And yes, I was lucid somehow.

----------


## Plorp

Yes, I have had this happen. I had fallen into a neighbors house in my dream, and was trying to get out so as not to be seen trespassing, but it was extremely difficult because I could only open my eyes maybe 10-20%. I woke up with a splitting headache and believe it was because, as I tried to force my eyes open in my dream, I was trying to force them open in my sleep, as well.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I have had dreams SIMILAR to this before, I don't get them as often- but it's not really a "strict" "I can't open up my eyes" kinda thing, more like I'm so tired it's hard to keep them open.  They'll be open a smidge or it would be hard to keep them open.

----------


## Hidden

I also have dreams where I can't open my eyes...  Well, I can, but I wake up if I do.

----------


## Experience

When I was in Kindergarten it always happened to me during the afternoon naps

----------


## Lucid fanatic

Not necessarily dream related, but like 9 or 10 years ago I woke up and couldn't open my eys. I was desperately trying to open them but I couldn't and thought I was blind. After like 5 minutes when I started relaxing my eye muscles (after constantly trying to pry them open that is) they just popped open. For some reason I had been raising my eyebrows and holding my eyelids shut at the same time, and I didnt realise. Its hard to explain, but the terror I experienced at the time was astounding.

----------


## JG1952

I have dreams where I feel like I'm awake but trying to sleep, then a loud screeching noise starts to get louder and louder but I can't do anything I can't move or open my eyes

----------


## NeoSioType

Usually I'm just moving through a poorly lit area. It's actually a fairly common dream for me.

----------

